
Ask HN: Confirmed developer running low, what's the quickest way to make money? - cnfirmd
I&#x27;m a confirmed developper with strong skills in most mainstream languages and frameworks. I can do Ruby on Rails, NodeJS, React, Angular, Ember, CSS, HTML5, Python, Java, PHP...<p>I&#x27;m running low of cash for this end of month (august). What is the best way to make some quick money? I&#x27;m thinking of providing services like code mentoring or freelancing without having to create a company.<p>Note: I do already have a job. I&#x27;m thinking of trying to make money on my spare time.
======
namuol
What luxuries can you do without? Cut them out for a while. Having a habit of
eating out can be a huge spending source, for instance. Make coffee/tea at
home.

Sell some stuff. Do you have any valuable items you don't especially have any
attachment to? Maybe a second laptop or other expensive electronics?
Furniture? Bonus: Having less stuff can be liberating.

Finally, if you haven't already, ask for a raise. If you're not full-time, ask
for more hours.

This is easier said than done of course, but if you're worried about money and
already have a job, your employer may not be compensating you appropriately.

~~~
bbcbasic
This.

Worth budgeting to make sure you can build up a buffer. Then once this is done
you could invest.

Open excel, list your expenses. See what the total is and compare to your
income. Try to reduce every category. Some you can reduce by negotiation (a
lot of the bills for example) or shopping around. Some you can reduce by
changing where you shop (food, groceries etc.).

Some you can reduce by going for cheaper brands, cheaper products. Fruit is an
area where I see a factor or 4 or 5 in the cost and I find apples and pears
cheap and good enough, no need for the fancy fruits. Also stuff in season
tends to be cheaper and taste better anyway.

Transport you might be able to reduce by cycling / walking / running some of
the way.

Some stuff you can eliminate, like eating out, alcohol, take away coffee.

If renting move somewhere cheaper - smaller or worse location or sharing with
more people. Or move in with parents could be another option.

Avoid loans for anything except assets that rise in value e.g. real estate.
And even those loans try to pay off as quickly as possible unless you can put
the money to better investment use. Pay credit card in full each month of
course.

If you are a dev and are struggling to make ends meet you are either underpaid
or overspending.

If underpaid then fix that by looking for a new job. If overspending then you
need to budget.

Don't just do more hours on the side though this isn't the short or long term
fix! If you have the luxury of free hours to work you'd want that to go into
something that is an investment (financial or spiritual!) not just some spare
cash to make ends meet.

------
max_
Create a cryptocurrency and premine it significantly, then launch it?

------
sparklesunshine
namuol has covered all the really good points. It's definitely easier to have
money by "not spending money" than "making more money". But there are lots of
side jobs you could do. Maybe you could mow lawns or fill out questionnaires
online? You could go to car boot sales and sell good finds.

Usually devs get the best "pay rises" by finding a new job, though.

